# Pottermore goes live today (HP ebooks available for Kindle)



## roy le coeur (Aug 17, 2010)

_Edited by Admin to add links:

Amazon announcement: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_361352442_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777521&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=57D974F8345B471FB290&pf_rd_t=301&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_p=1355588682&pf_rd_i=harry%20potter

Link to Pottermore: http://shop.pottermore.com/en_US?c=USD
_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Harry Potter e-books will go on sale exclusively from the Pottermore website from midday today (27th March). It is the first time author J K Rowling has allowed e-book versions of the seven titles to be released, and the move marks the beginning of the roll-out of the Pottermore experience, a virtual world based on the author's fictional creations originally announced last June.

Charlie Redmayne, who joined Pottermore as chief executive late last year from HarperCollins, told The Bookseller that the launch of the e-books was a "great day" for the brand, adding that it would grow interest in the titles both in print and digital and undermine the lively market for pirated digital editions of the seven titles. Redmayne also revealed that Pottermore was planning enhanced editions of the bestselling series, and confirmed that it would operate an affiliates scheme for retailers.

The seven books are being released simultaneously from shop.pottermore.com, at two price points. The first three titles will be sold at £4.99 with the later four books priced at £6.99. The digital audio files, featuring the Stephen Fry narration, are also being made available exclusively from Pottermore priced at £17.99 for the first three books, and £32.99 for the end four. In the US the equivalent prices for the e-books are $7.99 and $9.99, with the audiobooks, read by actor Jim Dale, priced at $29.99 and $44.99.

Redmayne said he was expecting considerable interest in the e-books. "You have to take into consideration that there will be a lot of pent-up demand, people who have wanted to buy Harry Potter e-books but haven't been able to. There will also be a lot of people who want to buy the whole series." But he said the business was not trying to "out do" booksellers. "We have set a fair price, lower than physical, but we don't want to cannibalise the print products," he said.

The e-books will feature on retailer websites such as Amazon and Barnes & Noble, but can only be bought from Pottermore. Readers will then be able to securely "push" the digital books to up to eight devices concurrently, including the Sony Reader, Amazon's Kindle, Barnes & Noble's Nook, or receive an ePub version. But the titles will not be available through Apple's iBookstore after Pottermore and Apple failed to reach agreement ahead of the launch. It is believed to be the first time Amazon and Barnes & Noble have allowed an e-book sold on a third-party retail site to be downloaded onto a Kindle or Nook device.

Redmayne described the deals with Sony, Google, Amazon and Barnes & Noble as "groundbreaking". He said: "This is the first time Amazon and B&N have driven customers off their platform to another site, and then given the ability to push that content back to their device." Redmayne would not be drawn on what the retailers would earn from this deal, but said "clearly they should earn out of it in the same way we should".

The e-books will carry a watermark so that each edition is personalised, enabling tracking for the DRM-free versions. Initially only the English and US versions will be available, with French, Italian, German and Spanish editions to follow in the coming weeks, and further languages coming later.

The e-books are not yet available from W H Smith, Kobo or Waterstones-though the ePub file can be sideloaded onto any e-book reader. Redmayne said other retail partners would come on stream as soon as the Pottermore team could work on the deals, but would not be drawn on when the titles would be made available through the Apple iBookstore, which would mean Pottermore signing an agency agreement. He said: "In the future we will be working with others. We are launching as we are purely because of the limitations of the team. We hope to be working with all partners going forwards, including introducing an affiliates scheme."

The e-books will also simultaneously be made available through OverDrive for library users in the US and UK. Libraries will be able to loan each e-book edition as many times as there is demand, but the license will only last for five years, after which libraries will need to purchase a new edition.

There is no date yet for the full launch of the virtual world Pottermore: the official line remains that it will follow soon after in "early April". Redmayne said the Pottermore experience website was ready to go, adding that the company wanted to launch the two sites separately but "close together" in order to manage the expected levels of traffic. "I am thinking what I think it is going to be, and then I am doubling that to make sure we have the capacity."

The roll-out is slightly ahead of what was widely expected, after the original launch was delayed from October 2011. In March the Pottermore Insider blog blamed the delay on switching the site to "an entirely different platform". Redmayne confirmed that he had to overhaul the infrastructure following the launch of the the beta site, and wanted to bring in his own development team, headed by chief technology officer Julian Thomas-the company now employs 20 full-time staff. Redmayne also brought in the Javelin Group to develop its e-commerce platform, replacing OverDrive.

Source: the bookseller.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

$57. 54 US for the complete set


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no sideloading involved. You can link your Pottermore account directly to your Amazon account and they will be put into your Kindle Library. Then you just send to your Kindle.

Also, the 7 book bundle shows up as 7 individual books, not one big book, so those of you (like me) that don't care for the bundles can go ahead and save a few $s.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Too late. I might have bought and reread them before the last movie was out but I've moved on now. They missed the boat for me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My waning interest has perked up a little at the thought that it'll be possible to make the books part of my official Kindle library on Amazon.

Unfortunately, the site has already fallen over and it isn't possible to create an account or check out an order. Once again they seem to have underestimated the demand - they couldn't cope with the beta testing numbers on the main site either. I'd say they were being modest about their popularity, but I suspect it's probably just incompetence or short-sightedness.

Isn't it annoying though, that those of us who were only ever interested in the ebooks in the first place needn't have bothered with all that mucking about last year with the main site, since the shop account is something completely separate.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Not available to Canadians.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's the link from Amazon explaining how it works...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=tsm_1_fb_kin_potter_120327?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&docId=1000777521


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Also, the 7 book bundle shows up as 7 individual books, not one big book, so those of you (like me) that don't care for the bundles can go ahead and save a few $s.


Very good to know!

The flesh is weak...I will buy them.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I was so thrilled to see Harry Potter is available for ebooks/tablets through the Pottermore shop!

Here's the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. 

http://shop.pottermore.com/en_US?c=USD

_... and the Amazon announcement:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_361352442_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777521&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=57D974F8345B471FB290&pf_rd_t=301&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_p=1355588682&pf_rd_i=harry%20potter

- Admin_


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The web-site is working for me.  I just purchased the bundle.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh I couldn't have seen this before I posted a separate thread on the same thing. *face palm*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

bundle has been bought and is downloading to the DX!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Not working for me. Can someone post the link to the ebook shop directly


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I can get into the site but it won't accept my beta test account info.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CoffeeCat said:


> Ugh I couldn't have seen this before I posted a separate thread on the same thing. *face palm*


Don't worry someone will combine the threads eventually.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, and when you go to download the book it asks you for which format you want. I chose Amazon Kindle - at which point it offered to link the purchase to my Amazon account.  You enter your amazon login - and voila, the book appears on the Manage Your Kindle page!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Not working for me. Can someone post the link to the ebook shop directly


http://shop.pottermore.com/en_US?c=USD


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sebat said:


> I can get into the site but it won't accept my beta test account info.


I wonder if the Shop has a separate login? Maybe you have to create a new account for the shop.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

DYB said:


> I wonder if the Shop has a separate login? Maybe you have to create a new account for the shop.


That's what I'm thinking. I never can remember all my passwords to everything but I guess if I buy the bundle, I'll never go back again.  No worries!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

and the Pottermore site is timing out on me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sebat said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I never can remember all my passwords to everything but I guess if I buy the bundle, I'll never go back again.  No worries!


Yeah, definitely try creating new account. It was very quick and painless!

I love that the Bundle is just the 7 books separately. And they're all on my Amazon Manage Your Kindle page! Just FYI, you can download the books 8 times from the Pottermore store. Not sure how that works being linked through Amazon. When I sent the books to Amazon that counted as 1 download. Even though I haven't yet downloaded the books. I wonder if each download through Amazon will deduct the count at Pottermore? Not sure...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Note: if you buy the boxed set (which I just did), it's 10% off. What isn't clear, but thankfully is the case, is that when you buy the boxed set, you get all 7 books as separate e-books. That is much preferable to having one huge e-book that contains all the books, as is the case with some package deals.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice how Amazon set it up with redirects to the Potter site. They are trying to make it as easy as possible, considering its a 3rd party site. 

eat: Harvey, good point. I kind of detest these bundles where all the books are in one blob, and the jumping through may or may not work. Much much easier if its separate books all together, just a bundle prize.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've sent them to my Amazon account.  When I go into "Pending Deliveries" the books are set to download to every device on my account.  Is there anyway to cancel some of those?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will admit to being completely weak when it comes to these books.  The minute I saw they were available I put them into my cart and pressed purchase.  I don't care if I have them in hardback and paperback already, nor that she had dragged us along for years, I wanted those ebooks


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have long said that I will replace my pirated copies with the real thing when they are available. I might have to amend that to I will replace my pirated copies with real ones when the website decides to cooperate and let me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sebat said:


> I've sent them to my Amazon account. When I go into "Pending Deliveries" the books are set to download to every device on my account. Is there anyway to cancel some of those?


Oh, I just saw that too. Ugh! I don't know if that can be cancelled. Maybe by contacting customer service? Anybody know?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Atunah said:


> Nice how Amazon set it up with redirects to the Potter site. They are trying to make it as easy as possible, considering its a 3rd party site.
> 
> eat: Harvey, good point. I kind of detest these bundles where all the books are in one blob, and the jumping through may or may not work. Much much easier if its separate books all together, just a bundle prize.


Yes, I wish the Hunger Games trilogy had been set up that way. When reading each of the books, it requires some guesswork as to how far along you are - as the displayed location applies to the whole bundle.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

DYB said:


> Oh, I just saw that too. Ugh! I don't know if that can be cancelled. Maybe by contacting customer service? Anybody know?


I'm thinking about emailing CS. My husband's going to be really upset if he tries to read on his phone today it's full of Harry Potter. He doesn't have a very big data plan.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

CoffeeCat said:


> Ugh I couldn't have seen this before I posted a separate thread on the same thing. *face palm*


Me too - - I merged our threads!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanna be able to get on to the freaking website and buy the silly things.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sebat said:


> I'm thinking about emailing CS. My husband's going to be really upset if he tries to read on his phone today it's full of Harry Potter. He doesn't have a very big data plan.


I just saw that too - I have 77 pending deliveries - seven books to each of our 11 Kindle devices. I think Amazon customer service needs to address this pronto! I only want it on a few devices. Anyone have a chance to report this to CS yet?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I just wanna be able to get on to the freaking website and buy the silly things.


I used the direct link from one of the above posts. I didn't have any problems after I opened another account and quit trying to use my beta test account info. Could this be your problem too?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I sent CS an e-mail and just heard back from them.  They said they need to speak to me by phone.  I don't have time to do it right now though!  So anyone wanting to cancel the pending deliveries might be better off just calling them right away.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I just saw that too - I have 77 pending deliveries - seven books to each of our 11 Kindle devices. I think Amazon customer service needs to address this pronto! I only want it on a few devices. Anyone have a chance to report this to CS yet?


Email has been sent. I haven't gotten a response. I'll post their reply when I get it. It wouldn't hurt for a few others to email too. They might think I just did something stupid otherwise and not realize what a problem they have.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

sebat said:


> Email has been sent. I haven't gotten a response. I'll post their reply when I get it. It wouldn't hurt for a few others to email too. They might think I just did something stupid otherwise and not realize what a problem they have.


I have time I'll call.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

stupid ? but how is your account to amazon?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I cant get to create an account page 
sylvia


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have an account so there is no way that is my problem. I cannot get in using Amazon's link, the link provided here, or the link on Pottermore.

Her control freak behavior has annoyed me for ages. She delays the ebooks and now makes matters worse by not making them available through regular channels. 

Why am I buying these?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just hung up with KCS.  He manually canceled all of my pending downloads.  I stressed what a problem it was going to be for Amazon.  He told me he would write up a report and send it to Amazon.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> stupid ? but how is your account to amazon?


After you purchase the books from Pottermore. It asks what kind of device you are using and then if you want to send the books to your Amazon account or download them directly. If you send them to the Amazon account it will automatically send them to every device attached to that account. Not realizing this, I was trying to send them to my Kindle by selecting the "send to" for each of the books. I wasn't sure until a few others posted that I hadn't created this mess for myself.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sebat said:


> After you purchase the books from Pottermore. It asks what kind of device you are using and then if you want to send the books to your Amazon account or download them directly. If you send them to the Amazon account it will automatically send them to every device attached to that account. Not realizing this, I was trying to send them to my Kindle by selecting the "send to" for each of the books. I wasn't sure until a few others posted that I hadn't created this mess for myself.


thank you


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I don't have an account so there is no way that is my problem. I cannot get in using Amazon's link, the link provided here, or the link on Pottermore.
> 
> Her control freak behavior has annoyed me for ages. She delays the ebooks and now makes matters worse by not making them available through regular channels.
> 
> Why am I buying these?


I'm sorry you're having issues.. I created an account, purchased them and had them sent to my Amazon account in a matter of minutes.. It really couldn't have been any easier. Could it be your browser?


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

*sighs* I was hoping to buy the UK version, but it won't let me since I live in the US. Oh, well. Perhaps I'll just wait to get the ebooks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally, I like the way she set it up.. For those that have nooks and Kindles, you don't need to purchase it for each device..

Plus, there are no device limits so I can have this on all of our Kindles/laptops/fires/phones/whatever's all at once.. Instead of worrying which 6 are reading it... And they're not device specific so I don't have to redownload every time I get a new Kindle. I can put a copy in my Dropbox account and download it if and when I need it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Given that I can get to every other site I want to, I don't think it is the browser. 

I refuse to be a theif so I will buy these books but I seriously doubt I will buy anything she writes in the future. She won't miss my money, I am well aware of that, but I find her controlling habits to be more than a bit annoying.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Note: if you buy the boxed set (which I just did), it's 10% off. What isn't clear, but thankfully is the case, is that when you buy the boxed set, you get all 7 books as separate e-books. That is much preferable to having one huge e-book that contains all the books, as is the case with some package deals.


call me weird, but for kindle books, i LOVE a bundle that is all the books in one file. that way i can just keep reading.....


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had no problems buying the books; it went a lot faster than the Pottermore website has in the past.  

A lot of people on facebook are complaining that they can't buy the books directly from Amazon or B&N but I actually think the way she did it is awesome.  We only have Kindles in our family at this point (besides my iPad) but if someone had a Kindle and their spouse or child had a Nook or Kobo they would only have to purchase the book once and it will go onto all of their devices.  If I ever switch devices for some reason I will not have to repurchase these books again.

I can still connect them to my Amazon account and they are in my archives so I think this set up is the best of both worlds.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Plus, there are no device limits so I can have this on all of our Kindles/laptops/fires/phones/whatever's all at once.. Instead of worrying which 6 are reading it... And they're not device specific so I don't have to redownload every time I get a new Kindle. I can put a copy in my Dropbox account and download it if and when I need it.


My account is telling me that I can only download these books 7 more times from Pottermore. I'm understanding that to mean there are 8 total downloads from Pottermore per book. I don't think I would consider that unlimited.

The good news is that sending them to Amazon only counted as one of my downloads and it looks like it will now be treated as an Amazon purchase. Meaning that I can pull them from there anytime I want.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't want to have to go to different authors pet sites in order to buy e-books in the future. I want to be able to walk into my bookstore and buy what I want to buy with ease. She has decided that she and her books are uber special and that we should all have to make an extra trip in order to get a hold of her books. If you ask me, it is an awful idea and shows that she is a control freak more than anything. 

One of the reasons I bought a Kindle is for the ease of buying from one bookstore. I am tech savy enough to know how to strip DRM and convert files so my library will move with me if I change e-readers. It is easy enough to learn how to do if people want to do it and takes little to know time.

I am buying these books because I will not pirate someones work but JKR has onlt demonstrated to me that she is a control freak who cares little for her fans. First she takes forever to make the e-books available coming up with some of the lamest excuses I have heard. Then she decides that she has to control where the books are sold. She makes he fans wait and then makes them take extra steps to get pay her moeny. It is arrogant and controlling. 

I am thrilled the books are here. I will be happy when I can finally buy them and be done dealing with her silliness.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sebat said:


> My account is telling me that I can only download these books 7 more times from Pottermore. I'm understanding that to mean there are 8 total downloads from Pottermore per book. I don't think I would consider that unlimited.
> 
> The good news is that sending them to Amazon only counted as one of my downloads and it looks like it will now be treated as an Amazon purchase. Meaning that I can pull them from there anytime I want.


Pottermore said IIRC, that there was no limit to the number of times you could download them.

To answer previous comments, I needed to create a seperate account in the Pottermore shop to buy the books. So it does not use your existing beta account, if you have one. Which is probably smart as that can be a barrier to kids going in and shopping willy nilly.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sebat said:


> I just hung up with KCS. He manually canceled all of my pending downloads. I stressed what a problem it was going to be for Amazon. He told me he would write up a report and send it to Amazon.


I just spoke to KCS - and he said he couldn't cancel any of the pending deliveries! But even as he and I spoke I noticed that my pending deliveries changed from 27 outstanding, to 7 - for one Kindle (the one listed at the top of my devices.)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

sebat said:


> My account is telling me that I can only download these books 7 more times from Pottermore. I'm understanding that to mean there are 8 total downloads from Pottermore per book. I don't think I would consider that unlimited.
> 
> The good news is that sending them to Amazon only counted as one of my downloads and it looks like it will now be treated as an Amazon purchase. Meaning that I can pull them from there anytime I want.


But there doesn't seem to be a limit on how many Kindle devices the books can go onto. The books were downloaded onto every Kindle/device I have on my account (10 devices), which I normally can't do with Kindle books since there is a limit of 6 Kindle devices it can be on at once.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear that this had moved forward and I hope it brings additional legitimacy to ebooks and, ultimately, benefits all of us indie publishers and writers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The books are DRM free so there should not be a restriction on how many devices you can have them on. At least, that is my understanding.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I am glad to hear that this had moved forward and I hope it brings additional legitimacy to ebooks and, ultimately, benefits all of us indie publishers and writers.


Exactly! Hopefully, once the big publishers see just how many more gazillions of dollars JKR and her publisher make from these ebooks, they'll realize that ebooks really aren't a threat to the literary world in general...

--Maria


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So I just got a text message and a phone call from my bank's fraud department.  I guess the transaction went through London (not surprising) and they were afraid someone had got a hold of my debit card.  If anyone else banks through Chase you might be getting a phone call.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL good to know.

Most authors realized that e-books are not a threat ages ago. Publishers are a different story. (winks)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL good to know.
> 
> Most authors realized that e-books are not a threat ages ago. Publishers are a different story. (winks)


Not only that, but the books aren't priced $14.99! They range from $7.99 to $9.99.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It says that you can download the content to 8 devices, but has anybody who's bought them know if you can download in different formats?  Ie., can I download for both Kindle and Nook from one purchase?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

marianneg said:


> It says that you can download the content to 8 devices, but has anybody who's bought them know if you can download in different formats? Ie., can I download for both Kindle and Nook from one purchase?


I think you can. When you go to download a book at Pottermore it gives you the choice of which format you want to download. If you can download 8 times from them - no reason why you can't do it for 8 different devices/formats, and link to those accounts. (So, Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Sony, etc. At the moment there is no option to go with iBook at the Apple Store. That agreement has not been reached! I wonder if Apple insists on their obligatory 30% piece of the pie and Rowling is telling them to take a hike.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I purchased the bundle and have had all 7 books sent to my Amazon account and my Barnes and Noble account.  I also downloaded a copy to my computer.  So I know have 5 more downloads left at Pottermore.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just spoke with customer service about my 77 pending downloads, and they're going to call me back shortly. 

In the meantime, I turned on wireless on my Kindle Touch and that has downloaded. Also turned on my iPad and those downloads are happening now - very quickly I might add! 

Will refrain from turning on wireless on my other devices, for now.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I have not yet purchased the books. I called the Amazon contact # listed on the Pottermore site, to inquire about download limits. That number does NOT connect to any particular Pottermore specialist, or even the Kindle support team - just regular Amazon CS. Furthermore, the person I spoke to didn't believe me at first that there was a Kindle book for sale via a third party. Eventually he understood me and checked with someone to find out if there was, in fact, an 8 download limit *once the book was in one's Kindle library.* He said that his supervisor says yes. Furthermore he says that once you buy the book it goes only into your Kindle library, and you choose which devices to put it on, for a maximum of 8 devices, or fewer devices leaving some downloads available for later. I told him about the stories I read here and he told me that clearly those people are not telling the truth about the facts of what happened, OR that there have been technical difficulties, but, that if I was telling him the truth regarding the statement on the Pottermore site about the 8 download limit, then there would in fact be an 8 download limit.

I'm not cool with that. I like deleting my ebook off my device when I'm done, and downloading again later if I want to read it. I don't want to be "afraid" to delete it, or have to buy it again if I lose one of the 8 devices I already hypothetically put it on!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking again at the Pottermore site though, it also says "You might want to download a copy to your laptop, your tablet, and your child's eReader - whatever the combination - you have eight available downloads per book. There's no time limit to use up your downloads, so if you lose your device or close an account with one of our partners, come back at any time to take another copy." That to me implies that putting it in one's Kindle library at Amazon is equal to ONE download, and if I close my account with Amazon because I am now choosing to do business with only Barnes and Noble/Nook, I can then come grab it from Pottermore again, and so on up to 8 times if I don't download it anywhere else/through any other means.

Has anyone here confirmed the facts of this 8 download limit and how it works with an actual staff person from Amazon or Pottermore?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I figured it out. I'm a doofus, and so is the Amazon support guy 

From the Pottermore Terms and Conditions, deep in the guts of the Pottermore Help docs http://shop.pottermore.com/en_US/aboutUs/terms-and-conditions#tc9 :



> You may download one (1) copy of each book you purchase for storage and use on your reading/listening system, which could be your computer, your tablet, your MP3 player, your mobile phone, your eBook reader or any other compatible electronic device, *or any compatible reading/listening service linked with the Pottermore Shop ("System")*. You may also download up to seven (7) further copies of the book for storage and use in the same ways but this is subject to the continued availability of the book via the Pottermore Shop.


This suggests to me that putting a copy into the Kindle library in one's Amazon account equals "one download."

-h.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

For all of you who were holding your breath ...

From Amazon:
"Harry Potter Kindle books can be purchased at J.K. Rowling's Pottermore Shop, a third-party site. Clicking on "Buy at Pottermore" will take you to Pottermore Shop, where you will need to create a separate account. Like all Kindle books, books purchased from Pottermore are "Buy Once, Read Everywhere" and will be delivered to your Kindle or free Kindle reading apps."


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> So I just got a text message and a phone call from my bank's fraud department. I guess the transaction went through London (not surprising) and they were afraid someone had got a hold of my debit card. If anyone else banks through Chase you might be getting a phone call.


I got a text and an email from Bank of America but no phone call yet.



Harvey said:


> I just spoke with customer service about my 77 pending downloads, and they're going to call me back shortly.
> 
> In the meantime, I turned on wireless on my Kindle Touch and that has downloaded. Also turned on my iPad and those downloads are happening now - very quickly I might add!
> 
> Will refrain from turning on wireless on my other devices, for now.


They took care of mine immediately.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

scarlet said:


> call me weird, but for kindle books, i LOVE a bundle that is all the books in one file. that way i can just keep reading.....


I do too so I guess I'm just as weird lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sebat said:


> My account is telling me that I can only download these books 7 more times from Pottermore. I'm understanding that to mean there are 8 total downloads from Pottermore per book. I don't think I would consider that unlimited.
> 
> The good news is that sending them to Amazon only counted as one of my downloads and it looks like it will now be treated as an Amazon purchase. Meaning that I can pull them from there anytime I want.


Right, you can download from POTTERMORE 8 times.. So you send them to Amazon and that uses one.. Then if you want you can download to your computer, that would be another.. Then if you want, you could send it to B&N, that would be another one.... BUT, once it's in those places, you can do what you want with them.. They aren't tied to a specific device.. If I download it to my computer, I can convert it via calibre or store it in calibre, or put it in Dropbox... I can put it in iTunes, send it to my Amazon account, whatever.... I cant even see why I would need 8 downloads from Pottermore. (Mine is showing 7 left and I have the books on my iPad, my iPhone, my fire, my daughter's fire and 4 other Kindles..all from just sending the to Amazon and all at the same time)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

So I had to use different browser and my order went though. But it is now in queue for every device registered in my "manage my kindle" page.  I was able to call and got some out of my queue.  My own fault for not getting it all out of queue. 
Sylvia


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks HappyGuy but you've been beaten to the punch - a couple of threads about this have been on KB for a few hours now. Oh well, at least the news hasn't passed us by!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

webhill said:


> I have not yet purchased the books. I called the Amazon contact # listed on the Pottermore site, to inquire about download limits. That number does NOT connect to any particular Pottermore specialist, or even the Kindle support team - just regular Amazon CS. Furthermore, the person I spoke to didn't believe me at first that there was a Kindle book for sale via a third party. Eventually he understood me and checked with someone to find out if there was, in fact, an 8 download limit *once the book was in one's Kindle library.* He said that his supervisor says yes. Furthermore he says that once you buy the book it goes only into your Kindle library, and you choose which devices to put it on, for a maximum of 8 devices, or fewer devices leaving some downloads available for later. I told him about the stories I read here and he told me that clearly those people are not telling the truth about the facts of what happened, OR that there have been technical difficulties, but, that if I was telling him the truth regarding the statement on the Pottermore site about the 8 download limit, then there would in fact be an 8 download limit.
> 
> I'm not cool with that. I like deleting my ebook off my device when I'm done, and downloading again later if I want to read it. I don't want to be "afraid" to delete it, or have to buy it again if I lose one of the 8 devices I already hypothetically put it on!


Sounds like the CS rep doesn't know what he is talking about. I love how when you told him that is not how it is working he thinks it is because we are all lying


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been trying all day to create an account from 2 different computers and three different browsers. All I get are page errors and other stuff. It's really frustrating. Any suggestions? I snet them an email, but it doesn;t sound promising.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I still have not been able to get on the website. I'll try from home in a few hours


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

DYB said:


> Oh, and when you go to download the book it asks you for which format you want. I chose Amazon Kindle - at which point it offered to link the purchase to my Amazon account. You enter your amazon login - and voila, the book appears on the Manage Your Kindle page!


Good to know! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Sounds like the CS rep doesn't know what he is talking about. I love how when you told him that is not how it is working he thinks it is because we are all lying


I know, that guys sounds like he's special. He accuses everyone here of lying - and he didn't even know the books were available for purchase in the first place!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

For people who are interested, there is a way to get the UK version in the US (and I assume the US version in the UK)

A person on the Amazon forums figured out a way to purchase a UK version of the books if you live in the US:

Quote: 

OK. I was able to figure out how to buy the UK version of the HP books when you have a US account. You will need 2 Pottermore Store accounts. You will need your main US one to buy the book and a second UK one to get the books. So you will need 2 e-mail addresses.

1) Set up your main US account. This one will be where you buy the GB version.

2) Change the Book Language to English(GB). Not the site language, the book language.

3) You won't be able to use the buy button. Use the gift link just below the buy button.

4) Send the gift to yourself at a different e-mail address. Use UK as that gift recipients country.

5) You can now check out as normal using your US credit card.

6) Set up a second Pottermore Store account with the other email address, but this time select UK as the country of residence.

7) You will get the gift code in that email account you set when you bought the gift. Use that code to accept the gift in your second Pottermore account.

 You will now have the UK version of the book.  Go ahead and link your Amazon account and send it off to your Kindle. Even though it's a US Amazon account it works just fine. You will get Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone. 

For the record, you can skip step 6. Take the code that you get in your email and open it in your first account and the books will be saved there. No need for a second account. OK, so it is a bit more obvious this way but it doubt that they are checking that hard.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Got my bundle - have them on my iPad kindle app now and would love to see the automatic add for every other device disappear too.  I would download one at a time to all the rest as I wanted them.  I really don't want them to download to my iPhone as a bundle...I don't read on that much - just have a book at a time for emergencies on that.  Hopefully they will fix that soon.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> For people who are interested, there is a way to get the UK version in the US (and I assume the US version in the UK)
> 
> You will now have the UK version of the book. Go ahead and link your Amazon account and send it off to your Kindle. Even though it's a US Amazon account it works just fine. You will get Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


Awesome! I actually have a Pottermore account but can't recall the password so I am waiting on it.

I have had pirated versions of the books for years and have been waiting to replace them. Now I it looks like I may be able to get the UK versions.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

must resist...
must resist....
do NOT need the UK versions!
do NOT need the UK versions!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You don't need your Pottermore account to buy the books. Just create a new account.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Really, Prof I want the UK audio books... I am so trying this on payday.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Multiple folks have posted success with this method on Monile Reads and the Amazon boards. I hav eno idea if it works with the audio books or not, the focus has been on the e-books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Multiple folks have posted success with this method on Monile Reads and the Amazon boards. I hav eno idea if it works with the audio books or not, the focus has been on the e-books.


It does.... I have no willpower. Payday is Thursday, so it's close enough  I went grocery shopping so we have enough to eat and I don't have anywhere else to go so I don't need gas money....

But I was good, I only bought the first book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, but what if my second e-mail isn't linked to my amazon account?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

That's very clever about the UK editions!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Buying these books was a truly painful experience.  I kept getting an error with my credit card.  I tried it on two different browsers but it wouldn't go through.  When I called my credit card company they said there was "suspicious activity" on my card; the Pottermore site.  They had me try checking out again and it went through, not sure if it was because they cleared the "suspicious activity".

The books are set to download to all my devices.  I called CS but they were not able to cancel the pending deliveries.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> okay, but what if my second e-mail isn't linked to my amazon account?


You can link it to the same Amazon account as your first email.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can link it to the same Amazon account as your first email.


you're supposed to be helping me resist!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The eBooks are really nicely done.  

I have the US versions and each has the cover art, the drawings by Mary GrandPré at the beginning of each chapter, a table of contents with active links and chapter index marks.

These books are as nice as I have been hoping for.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> you're supposed to be helping me resist!


Me? Help you resist??

Bwahahahahaha....

Like THAT would ever happen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> The eBooks are really nicely done.
> 
> I have the US versions and each has the cover art, the drawings by Mary GrandPré at the beginning of each chapter, a table of contents with active links and chapter index marks.
> 
> These books are as nice as I have been hoping for.


yup, they are quite well done. even the font for the letters is nice, even if not exactly as loopy as in the print books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those  having trouble creating an account on Pottermore, I had a heck if a time..  Even though it says the password should be at least six characters and a mix of numbers and letters, I had to make it like twelve letters and a number before it would accept it....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I kept getting locked up - or kicked out - or whatever when trying to make an account; too much traffic. But I finally got through and got the account made and the books purchased and now they're all ready to download to my devices. Even though like most of you, I only want them on one or two.  But that's okay.

Scarlet, just buy the other set already. You know you want to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

So how many people who were saying they were beyond caring about the Harry Potter ebook versions last week are jumping out of their chairs to buy them today?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was never one of those who said never or that I was beyond caring, though I wasn't really worried about when it would happen, either; I wasn't in any big hurry to get them.  But since it did happen...    I wanted the ebooks validly and now I have them.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Me? Help you resist??
> 
> Bwahahahahaha....
> 
> Like THAT would ever happen.





Steph H said:


> Scarlet, just buy the other set already. You know you want to.


great, thanks, with friends like you, who needs a budget.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I found that you needed at least one Capital letter and one number. I got it on my second try.

I only needed one account in order to get the UK version. You get a gift code emailed to the email address you enter for the gift and you can then download the books. I have downloaded them to my computer (EPub only but no biggie there) and sent them to my Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Just an FYI, the British books do not have the illustrations. The US version does. So if you want the illustrations get the US version. I have never read them in the mother tongue and am looking forward to doing so. I don't think the illustrations add so much to the book that I am going to miss them. That is me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, here's a link to the books on Amazon.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_163390267_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000625133&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=769CB3ED6E464E13ADD0&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=288859427&pf_rd_i=harry%20potter

It has the same 'buy at pottermore' button. . . . . .

I'm debating. . . .already have them in both English languages. . . .must discuss with my brother who shares the account and see if he's interested.

I'm impressed that the prices aren't outlandish. Not cheap, but not outlandish.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moving and merging with the ongoing thread in the Book Corner. . . .


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info on how to get the UK version!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Weird note: I sent the UK version as a gift to one email address. I used the link that was emailed to that address and the gift certificate code and was able to send the books to my Kindle and save a copy to my computer. 

This counted as 2 of my 8 downloads. The download saved to the computer was EPUB, you do not have a choice to save it as MOBI. The good news is that with Calibre I can convert to MOBI from EPUB easily enough and the EPUB version is DRM free. So no worries there.

Here is the strange part. I created a second account using the email address I had the books sent to after I had saved the books to my computer and sent them to my Kindle to see if I could access them again. I could not get them at the email account that I had sent them to even after I created the account. I logged back in using the account I had bought them with and was able to access the books.

So, try this. Send them to yourself using a second email account but do not close out of the that you are buying them with. Use the gift certificate link that is in the email you get to open the books and see if they are saved to your original account. You might not have to create a second account at all. I would strongly recommend saving the books to your computer and Kindle before logging out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's not strange at all... The gift code can only be used once. You used it with the first email address... It really doesn't matter which account you redeem it on.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't seen it posted, so if I missed it please forgive me. Just downloaded all 7 Harry Potter books ($57.54)

http://www.amazon.com/Harry-Potter-Sorcerers-Stone-ebook/dp/B00728DYRO/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332889713&sr=1-12

Just search on Amazon for Harry Potter and at the bottom of the page you will see the first one. That will take you to Rawling's site where you can have then sent to your Amazon account so they will be your archives.

Steve


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I never read or watched Harry Potter. So I am asking, what is different about the UK version besides the Sorcerer in the title and the illustrations? Are there many differences in text? Just words or more? Just curious. 
What should someone like me do that is neither british, nor american and english is a second language?   Does it matter?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve, 

we've had several threads in several forums.    We're herding them together into the Book Corner (they are books, after all), which is where this thread is headed.


Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm... prices aren't that bad... need to think about it..

Later:  Didn't have to think much - just downloaded all 7.. easy..


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's not strange at all... The gift code can only be used once. You used it with the first email address... It really doesn't matter which account you redeem it on.


Cool, then I did not need the second account. Excellent. All ebooks are on my Kindles and saved to my computer. (giggles)

It is about darn time.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I wish I could use my gift card balance to purchase these...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am now listening to the UK version audio book while reading along with the US version eBook. I think I have issues


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am now listening to the UK version audio book while reading along with the US version eBook. I think I have issues


may i say that i have the same issues?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah. . . . .there isn't much difference between the UK and US versions.  I've read them both.  There's some usage. . .like in the US kids do homework and in the UK they do 'revising'.  You'd do fine with either one. . . .or you could wait until the German versions come out.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Had no problem downloading the bundle, although it did give me an extra 35 pending downloads. I sent an email to KCS and they had it fixed within a few hours, so that was nice. I thought about just buying them one at a time, but realized I wasn't fooling myself and decided the save the 10%.  My daughter has never read them, (I think the size of our hardbacks intimidated her) but she gleefully dove into the first book when I mentioned I had purchased them. She's cracking me up though, keeps muttering comments to herself about poor Harry living in a closet.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ordered mine in the process of downloading to all eight kindles on the account   On hold with Kindle Support to try and cancel them. 
My daughter asked me "Didn't you read them already?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't really bother me that they set to d/l to all my kindles and devices.  I've got them on all of them now. . . .and that makes me happy. 

I wasn't going to jump on 'em . . . . but figured bro would split the cost (he shares my kindle account) so it was worth it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here, I have no problem with them being on all of my Kindles. My Mom will download them on hers but not read them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They'll be there whenever and whichever Kindle I pick up.  And that's OK.  Though my brother might be surprised when they show up on his Fire...

Count me in as one who didn't plan to buy them anytime soon...but they were priced so reasonably.....

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder if they will release sales figures.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Just ordered and have it downloaded...Way simple, except for the PW part...Took forever to get one that wasn't weak...   Other than that, SOOOOO HAPPY TO HAVE HP Collection finally!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> Just ordered and have it downloaded...Way simple, except for the PW part...Took forever to get one that wasn't weak...  Other than that, SOOOOO HAPPY TO HAVE HP Collection finally!!!


Seriously....

Aw, look at that, they're already downloaded and in my Kindle for iPad app....it's like magic. 

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously....
> 
> Aw, look at that, they're already downloaded and in my Kindle for iPad app....it's like magic.
> 
> Betsy


I was very surprised, especially after seeing all the differing reviews...However, they are downloaded on my Galaxy Tab but still showing in the "Pending Deliveries"...Cest la vie for now at least...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> For people who are interested, there is a way to get the UK version in the US (and I assume the US version in the UK)


Thank you!!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Does a Kindle display EPUB format?  If one were to download the book directly from Pottermore in the EPUB format - would it work on the Kindle or need to be converted?

I know that if you link the books to Amazon what downloads it the azw file.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine, woot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Does a Kindle display EPUB format? If one were to download the book directly from Pottermore in the EPUB format - would it work on the Kindle or need to be converted?
> 
> I know that if you link the books to Amazon what downloads it the azw file.


It would need to be converted to .mobi or azw. Calibre will convert it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> I was very surprised, especially after seeing all the differing reviews...However, they are downloaded on my Galaxy Tab but still showing in the "Pending Deliveries"...Cest la vie for now at least...


I note that 'pending deliveries' doesn't automatically update. . .you'd have to refresh the page for it to change after they download to a given device.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Since they are DRM free, converting to Mobi from EPUB is easy. I downloaded the EPUB to my desktop so I have a back up.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I had every intention of just getting them from the library to read on my kindle, but the price of the bundle was so reasonable that I bought it.  My daughter has been at me to read these forever.  I never did because I read exclusively on my kindle, can't make myself carry around a book anymore unless it is educational/reference.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm telling you, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. You recall what the Amazon CS person said to me about the 8 download limit, right? I had already emailed Pottermore CS the same question (namely, if I download from my Amazon account to 8 Kindle devices, read the book, then delete from the devices, do I still have the ability to d/l from Amazon's cloud onto my Kindle, or has that used up my 8 allowable downloads?) and today they replied:


Hello Hillary

Thank you for contacting Pottermore Shop.

Good question Hillary, I can see the problem you have with your multiple devices, the easy suggestion would be not to delete the book once you have downloaded it. The devices usually come with enough storage to allow for many books to be kept at any one time.

However I am sure that your Amazon account may only allow 1 download at a time (you might need to check with the Kindle support team), as you would need to 'push' a replacement copy from Pottermore as the books are bought from Pottermore not Amazon. You could look at your Amazon account to see if the book is still available for another download, but I suspect that it will no longer be there, The system only counts Pottermore linked downloads.

The terms and conditions for this only allow for 8 downloads to a registered device via Amazon though.

Kind Regards

The Pottermore Shop Team

This clearly indicates that this person on the Pottermore CS team thinks that if I download to Kindle from Amazon, each time I do that, it eats up an allowable download...which is weird because they even state at the end "the system only counts Pottermore linked downloads," and I don't think a d/l from Amazon's cloud to the Kindle is a Pottermore linked d/l, is it? If it is, this is not an acceptable term of service to me. But, I think it's not true. I just don't know how to get it in writing - CLEAR, NON-OBFUSCATORY writing, in case of a problem down the road. Sigh.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

webhill said:


> I'm telling you, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


Amazon CS (or KCS) have no idea what's going on with this! When I called yesterday to ask them to delete all the pending deliveries (27 of them) I was told it wasn't possible. Even though people here posted that it was already done for them. But even as the KSC rep and I spoke, my pending deliveries dropped from 27 to just 7 deliveries, for my top-listed device. Then reading the various responses quoted above it's obvious they are as in the dark about it all as we are. Incidentally, the KCS rep told me that yes, the downloads to each device would count as a download on Pottermore. Which would be terrible! But I don't think it's true. In fact, I just decided to experiment it myself. Yesterday I downloaded one of each copy to my desktop. Just now I decided to download one more copy of "Chamber of Secrets." So that's two copies I've downloaded of it. Pottermore still says 7 available downloads. I'll keep ya'll posted if that number suddenly changes!

Now, I've never heard the audio version of the books. And I am kind of curious. Would you recommend the US or the UK version - for those who have heard both? I do like Stephen Fry a lot... (I'd have to do that whole gifting process for it.)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

webhill said:


> I'm telling you, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. You recall what the Amazon CS person said to me about the 8 download limit, right? I had already emailed Pottermore CS the same question (namely, if I download from my Amazon account to 8 Kindle devices, read the book, then delete from the devices, do I still have the ability to d/l from Amazon's cloud onto my Kindle, or has that used up my 8 allowable downloads?) and today they replied:
> 
> Hello Hillary
> 
> ...


Since the download from Pottermore is DRM free I think it is safe to say we can download our Amazon linked copy to as many Kindle devices as we want, as many times as we want. DRM free books purchased through Amazon don't have device limits, so I can't see why there would be on the Harry Potter books.

If you are still worried about it though, I would just download a copy onto your computer and have calibre convert it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Webhill, Luvmy4brats and I were discussing this yesterday.  The posts are above if you missed them.  Anyway, the way that we are understanding it...

You have 8 downloads from Pottermore.

If you download them once to Amazon, that is counted as 1 download.  It's now in your Amazon library and you can access it from Amazon at anytime.  You can delete them from your Kindle and they will still be in your Amazon library to re-download at anytime.  They aren't DRM protected so you can put them on as many Kindle type devices you have and it won't count against your Pottermore download count again.

If you go back to Pottermore and download the books to your computer that will once again count as another download. As long as you access those books from your computer it won't count against your Pottermore count again.

Is that understandable? Each time you download from Pottermore, it counts towards your 8 downloads but not when you download from the other places that you have the books stored.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And obviously that Pottermore person has no idea how this really works - a limit of 8 devices? Bah! I know I'm not the only one here who has more devices than that registered to her Amazon account.
I agree with sebat and luv - a download from Pottermore to Amazon or Barnes and Noble counts one download against my limit.  Deleting it from a Kindle and getting it again from Amazon does not change the count at Pottermore.
I'm glad the books are finally available and it's nice that I can purchase them once and have them on all my devices, including my Nook, but I really think they could have found an easier way to do it.  The Pottermore stuff has been a joke since the beginning when the underestimated the demand.  They had a good chance to redeem themselves with the store and supporting purchases and they missed that ball too...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> Now, I've never heard the audio version of the books. And I am kind of curious. Would you recommend the US or the UK version - for those who have heard both? I do like Stephen Fry a lot... (I'd have to do that whole gifting process for it.)


I am a huge fan of the Jim Dale versions. I just got the first Stephen Fry narrated one yesterday. It's good, but he hasn't wowed me yet.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> Webhill, Luvmy4brats and I were discussing this yesterday. The posts are above if you missed them. Anyway, the way that we are understanding it...
> 
> You have 8 downloads from Pottermore.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is also my understanding. Where I am falling short is in finding it written down in clear, easy-to-understand text on either Amazon's or Pottermore's site, or getting a CS rep to email me a similar outline. I always like to "have it in writing" when I spend money on something, you know? Thanks for your explanation, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

OK so here is how I am understanding things...

The EPUB versions are DRM free with a watermark. There is no ADE DRM on the EPUB versions, only the watermark.

The Kindle versions do have DRM. Amazon had some issue with the watermark, which is in the book so maybe it is easily removed from the Amazon file, so the Kindle version gets Amazons DRM when it is sent to your Amazon account.

This is why I downloaded the EPUB version to my computer because I can convert Non-DRMed EPUB to MOBI easily enough using Calibre.

On the number of downloads...

Sending the book to my Amazon account counted as one download at the Pottermore site. Amazon sent the books to all of my Kindles (Four in total) but it still only counted as one download at Pottermore. Once the book is in your Kindle account it acts like any other Kindle book so you can download it to at least 6 devices. It is possible that the books have unlimited devices built into the code, that is allowed by Amazon, but we won't really know until someone with more then 6 Kindle accounts tries to put the books on all of their accounts.

My download of the EPUB version to my computer counted as one download at Pottermore. 

I have 6 downloads left at Pottermore. This would allow me to send the book to a Sony, Nook, and IPad if I wanted to and still have three downloads left.

For all my whinging, and I know I have done my fair share of whinging, JKR has been more then generous with the number of times the book can be downloaded. 

If I had an EPUB reader, I would probably just save it to my computer and side load it to my device and save the downloads. I find it hard to believe that there are going to be people who use all 8 downloads available from Pottermore. It just isn't necessary.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know, if you buy the audiobook, can you send it to your Audible account in the same way you can send the ebook to your Amazon account?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am a huge fan of the Jim Dale versions. I just got the first Stephen Fry narrated one yesterday. It's good, but he hasn't wowed me yet.


Hmm.....decisions, decisions! I don't want two!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't speak to the UK ones, but Jim Dale is amazing.  He keeps the same voices almost all the way through 7 books.  I only caught one character mistake and that was in Deathly Hallows.
He also changes the pronunciation of a few names in the books that were released after the first movies came out - most noticeable were Voldemort and Firenze and bezoar...


----------



## uncrules (Nov 14, 2009)

I find it a bit humorous that Amazon customer service reps are misinformed about the fact that linking the purchase to your Amazon account only counts as one download. Especially since the Harry Potter on Kindle Help page specifically states: "When you have successfully completed your purchase on Pottermore, you will have the option of linking your new Harry Potter content to your Amazon Kindle account. Pottermore allows you to download or link your content eight times for each purchase. A single link to your Amazon account will add the books to your Kindle library where they can be downloaded to all Kindle or free Kindle reading applications registered to your account, without further reducing the number of downloads available from Pottermore."

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200896880


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazon Customer Service is different then Kindle Customer Service. Amazon CS has no clue. Most of the time Kindle CS is pretty well informed. The first day of a release might lead to some confusion and bad information but they normally get their act together pretty fast.

What is important for people to know is that Pottermore Downloads do not equal Kindle Licenses. The Kindle CS folks might not have known that at the time or might have been confused when people were asking about the "8 Downloads" not realizing that Pottermore downlaods do not equal Kindle Licenses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am a huge fan of the Jim Dale versions. I just got the first Stephen Fry narrated one yesterday. It's good, but he hasn't wowed me yet.


i have both versions of all the audiobooks and personally, i prefer the Dale ones.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

scarlet said:


> i have both versions of all the audiobooks and personally, i prefer the Dale ones.


Dale does seem to be winning here! I'll probably get his version. It's cheaper too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> Hmm.....decisions, decisions! I don't want two!!


why not?


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad I saw this. I've been wanting these ebooks for a while. But with so many reports about the site timing out, it sounds like I'll wait a while longer. Don't really want to deal with that.

I like that they bundled them, though.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

scarlet said:


> why not?


  You are right, of course! If they were giving them out for free I'd take both!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had no problems at my home computer. It could be that my work computer was behaving weirdly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

uncrules said:


> I find it a bit humorous that Amazon customer service reps are misinformed about the fact that linking the purchase to your Amazon account only counts as one download. Especially since the Harry Potter on Kindle Help page specifically states: "When you have successfully completed your purchase on Pottermore, you will have the option of linking your new Harry Potter content to your Amazon Kindle account. Pottermore allows you to download or link your content eight times for each purchase. A single link to your Amazon account will add the books to your Kindle library where they can be downloaded to all Kindle or free Kindle reading applications registered to your account, without further reducing the number of downloads available from Pottermore."
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200896880


What this seems to be saying is that I could link my pottermore account to my SON's amazon account and download the books for his kindle devices. Even though it's currently linked to MY amazon account. But I already have the books on all my devices, and in my account, so I can just un-link it. Hmmmm.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

With audio book (in MP3 format), the bitrate is listed as 64 kbps.  That is extremely low.  I wonder what the sound quality is like!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I ws very surprised that JK allowed the text-to-speech function to be enabled.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I might buy the 7th book as an audio book to listen to on the way to my brothers place in NJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Sending the book to my Amazon account counted as one download at the Pottermore site. Amazon sent the books to all of my Kindles (Four in total) but it still only counted as one download at Pottermore. Once the book is in your Kindle account it acts like any other Kindle book so you can download it to at least 6 devices. It is possible that the books have unlimited devices built into the code, that is allowed by Amazon, but we won't really know until someone with more then 6 Kindle accounts tries to put the books on all of their accounts.


Right now, I have the seven books on my (in order of download):
1. iPad
2. Kindle Fire
3. Kindle for PC on netbook
4. Kindle Touch
5. Kindle 4
6. iPod Touch
7. Kindle 1

I haven't checked the Desktop PC to see if it's on there yet. I had some trouble downloading to my Kindle 1; don't know if that's because I had little space in memory on the actual Kindle. When I switched to the Content Manager (K1 owners will know what that is--it's the original version of the Archive/Cloud), I was able to download them directly to my SD card in the K1.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If those are all through a Kindle App, then that is one download from Pottermore and 7 through Kindle which would mean that you can have it on more devices then the normal Kindle license.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have it on at least 10 devices (and I think it's still pending on 4 more). There doesn't seem to be a limit on how many devices it can be on (and if there is, I haven't reached it yet) 

And for those that want to just use 1 download, just download the ePub to your computer, then convert it in calibre and then send it to your Kindle account as a document...

Must give her credit, she did the right thing by releasing it this way. I know people weren't happy about having to buy from her site, but I have to admit, I like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If those are all through a Kindle App, then that is one download from Pottermore and 7 through Kindle which would mean that you can have it on more devices then the normal Kindle license.


Correct. One download for each book from Pottermore > my Amazon account.

Seven downloads from my Amazon Kindle account. Six of them happened by just turning on the device or App. The K1 I had to do from the Content Manager, as I said.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Must give her credit, she did the right thing by releasing it this way. I know people weren't happy about having to buy from her site, but I have to admit, I like it.


I'm really glad these are in our Amazon accounts so any notes, highlights etc are backed up, and that they can be deleted off an eReader and downloaded again from the Amazon archive without counting as another Pottermore download.

I think it is awesome consumers can buy once and read on both Kindle and ePub devices!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I was just checking my bank account and noticed a $1.73 international transaction fee for purchasing the HP books. Just thought I would point that out so no one is surprised by this.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sebat said:


> I was just checking my bank account and noticed a $1.73 international transaction fee for purchasing the HP books. Just thought I would point that out so no one is surprised by this.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember waiting for the big announcement. I know she said there wouldn't be another real novel in the Harry Potter series/world. Well she didn't say never, just not very likely, but anyways.. This just reminds me again that I don't have another HP book to look forward too, and not even a movie! (As bad as some where I still always looked forward to the next!)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Adam Poe said:


> I remember waiting for the big announcement. I know she said there wouldn't be another real novel in the Harry Potter series/world. Well she didn't say never, just not very likely, but anyways.. This just reminds me again that I don't have another HP book to look forward too, and not even a movie! (As bad as some where I still always looked forward to the next!)


This is where I'm finally at an advantage. I've never read any of the books before and only seen two or three of the movies. I'm now reading HP and the Philosopher's Stone, with six more brand new (to me) books to look forward to.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. I envy you. I wish I could go back to when they were 'new'


----------

